# Hilton Head



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys, i will be making a trip down to Hilton Head next week and was wondering how the fishing has been. Just trying to figure out whether to bring light or heavy tackle.


----------



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

I just got back from Hilton Head. 

For the past seven years I have spent a week at Hilton Head fising and vacating. This trip was the slowest fishing I have ever had. The ocean water was the warmest I have ever felt it (at least it seemed that way).

I only fished from the surf and only used shrimp as bait. I am guessing that I fished about 11 hours total. I caught 7 whiting and 1 bonnethead. 

Maybe the fishing will be better for you. I caught 4 of the whiting on my last day there.

I would suggest you give Fish Haul Creek Park a try. From 278, you turn on Beach City Road (like you are going to the hospital), go almost to the end of the road and you will see the entrance to the park on your right. Park in a parking area, get on a wide, well-marked trail (it will be in front of your vehicle), and walk to your left for maybe 6-7 minutes. You end up on an almost private beach. At high tide the water will come up into the grass and there are also some rock piles the water will surround at high tide. 

Let us know how you do.


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the info, whats the surf generally like? Big or small waves


----------



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

Small waves.


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok good, i just trying to figure out the size of weights to bring. i mainly fish no rolls and have them 2-7 oz


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

forgot to add that we are staying at the barony beach club, would it be in my best interest to bring a cast net?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

3 oz pyramids almost always hold. Have a couple of 4s too. Not sure how thick the mullet are but I'd bring a cast net. Don't forget to get a license.


----------



## rthensley (May 7, 2007)

I agree with Smooth.

2 or 3 oz normally will work. When I was there a couple of weeks ago, at times 4 oz would not hold.

Bring the cast net. Can't hurt.

You DO have to buy a temporary license. You can buy a two week license online for $14 (I believe).

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks guys, i think i will buy the license online. Im excited to check the area out, i fish emerald isle every year and love it


----------



## Realtor (Aug 10, 2010)

*Barony Beach huh? me too*



pendog66 said:


> thanks guys, i think i will buy the license online. Im excited to check the area out, i fish emerald isle every year and love it


I'm here from the 14th to the 21st. Am going to try some squid or mullet off the beach in the morning. May see you in the am.


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

well i just got back last night and it was a decent trip. The first day there the menhaden and small bluefish were extremely thick in the surf with birds dive bombing everywhere. I caught a few small bluefish and croakers which i saved for bait.

2nd Day
I found a good Menhaden spot over by shelter cove so i had plenty of live bait but the only thing it produced was bluefish and a few small sharks.

3rd Day
I fished for a couple hours and decided to throw out my Penn 310 on a 10' Catmaxx rod for some larger fish. I fished during Low Tide and even then had to fish 14 oz to keep the bait still. I ended up catching a HArd Head Catfish and a Monster Sea Turtle. But after the turtle i had to pack up because of rising water.

4th Day
I went out on Captain Gumbos charter boat and caught a bunch of sharks. It was a lot of fun, i filmed a couple of the fights and i will post them later.


The next couple days were typical fishing, i caught Finger Mullet and Sea Mullet up at the blown out pier and tried for a few sharks but the 10-18 inch sharpnose chewed up all of my bait


----------



## pendog66 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLquv6cB8f4


----------

